# Como hacer un dimmer para motor DC de 1/2 HP



## joselectrico (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola a todos es peroque puedan ayudarme y es que tengo un proyecto que consiste en hacer un controlador de potencia para un motor de 1/2 HP DC. He visto muchos circuitos para reguladores de potencia pero quisiera saber tambien como llegaron a saber que resistencias iban y que condensadores utilisar porque para mi circuito es necesario utlizar el bta 40
si alguein sabe la respuesta por favor respondanme gracias


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola paisa, puedes enviar mas información de lo que deseas hacer, aqui te adjunto un link, no soy adivino pero a lo mejor te sirve.

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/circuitos/dc-speed.pdf

Salu2
Mac


----------



## LOLOFP2 (Jul 1, 2009)

pues creo que una solucion sera con triacs .hay un libro muy bueno.tiristores y triacs de autor henry lilen y editorial marcombo(barcelona)


----------



## furuko (Jul 1, 2009)

yo tengo un dimmer q sirve para todo... en cuanto lo encuentre te lo paso.


----------



## joselectrico (Ene 6, 2010)

gracias por las respuestas k me enviaron y haber si masn das ese dimmer k sirve paratodo


----------

